# Putty hang on multiple strings



## elgato (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi!

I have a FreeBSD server (6.1). Recently, it became hang on some commands. I am use Putty(ssh). Most strange thing is that depends on lines quantity in the Putty window.
If I type top(1), it hang. But if I reduce window size to 10 lines and try 'top' again, it works. Same result with 'ls -l /var/log' - hang. But If I reduce window size to 10 lines and type 'ls -l /var/log | less' - it works.

Some services doesn't works: apache, proftpd, sftp. There is no any critical errors in their logs. But some services works fine: dovecot.

Memory works fine. There are 2 memory cartridges, same result if it run without one of them.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2012)

elgato said:
			
		

> I have a FreeBSD server (6.1).


FreeBSD 6.1 has been End-of-Life since May 2008 and is unsupported. Upgrade to a supported version.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------

